# Cost of leaving Immersion on ?



## Lizard (20 Jul 2011)

I left the immersion on (Sink) for nearly 4 days. I completely forgot to switch it off! Gulp! Any idea how much this particular usage will cost me? Thanks.


----------



## colm5 (20 Jul 2011)

Possibly would run at about 500W keeping water at 60-70C
so 0.5kWh, 12kWh per day~2.50€ roughly.

If your tank is not insulated, then triple it, roughly.


----------



## deeheg (22 Jul 2011)

Hi Lizard when i got my house first, somebody of a senior age told me if you leave it constantly on sink then it never gets cold and saves money, but it wasn't true!!!


----------



## Leo (22 Jul 2011)

deeheg said:


> Hi Lizard when i got my house first, somebody of a senior age told me if you leave it constantly on sink then it never gets cold and saves money, but it wasn't true!!!


 
It'll certainly never get cold, how much it costs will be dependant on how well the tank is insulated.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (22 Jul 2011)

I leave my immersion on all the time and my bills aren't exhorbitent.

Don't be unduly worried Lizard.


----------



## Lizard (27 Jul 2011)

Thanks PaddyBloggit. I emailed E*S*B a couple of days ago and they replied today to inform me that the approx amount for this usage (3 & half days on Sink) will cost 34.72!! That's quite alot!


----------



## Baracuda (27 Jul 2011)

What ESB quoted there is if the heater was using full power for the 3.5 days. In reality though when the water reaches 65c the heater switches on and off to maintain the water temp, the actual cost will depend on how well the tank is insulated and how much hot water was consumed over that period.


----------



## Lizard (27 Jul 2011)

Thank you Baracuda. I thought the response from BSE was a bit extravagant.


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Jul 2011)

You can calculate it more scientifically here.


----------



## choccy (28 Jul 2011)

why not just take a meter reading and ring the esb with it - put yourself out of your misery. 

lets face it we all grew up with the fear of ' leaving the emersion on' in the 70s. its so ingrained - i drove home 30 miles home from work one day to turn mine off !!


----------



## Leo (28 Jul 2011)

choccy said:


> lets face it we all grew up with the fear of ' leaving the emersion on' in the 70s. its so ingrained - i drove home 30 miles home from work one day to turn mine off !!


 
Des Bishop based a lot of his early career on ridiculing that!
Leo


----------

